# Jealous of my dads garage!!!



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

This is my dads garage, did a machine polish on my van on friday night in it. Made a nice change to doing outside. Im currently doing my write up with pictures and explanations etc. Just thought id share a picture. :buffer:










Teaser shot







:buffer:


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

blatent advertising yourself> if your not a dw supporter dont advertise your valeting van on here


----------



## stevenebm (Jun 6, 2009)

Garry Spight said:


> blatent advertising yourself> if your not a dw supporter dont advertise your valeting van on here


am i missing something where is his number etc to be promoting his business???


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Don't see how it is advertising. There's no company name, phone numbers, website details etc.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Garry Spight said:


> blatent advertising yourself> if your not a dw supporter dont advertise your valeting van on here


bit harsh. if anything he is advertising AG.

great workspace mate. :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I just saw it as a blooming big garage personally! Jealous? YEAH! :thumb:


----------



## scottlorimer69 (Apr 5, 2007)

Garry Spight said:


> blatent advertising yourself> if your not a dw supporter dont advertise your valeting van on here


I don't think so mate!!!


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

I have had pics of mine stripped of cause I have had a dodo detailer logo on mine no number or anything. people can now see he is a detailer or valeter and pm for work so there is no need for a number is there


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

you cant have one rule for one and not for others


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Garry Spight said:


> blatent advertising yourself> if your not a dw supporter dont advertise your valeting van on here


He isn't advertising anything but going by your shout of "don't advertise your valeting van on here" i assume the "show us the inside of your van" thread should be deleted?


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

here Garry....you "dropped" your dummy......


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

It may not be advertising as such, but the sticker kind of gives it away and he can be pm'd for jobs.


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

well its up to the mods> but if i was to have pics pulled from my write ups cause of a DAD logo in a reflection i dont see it is fair for others to show they are detailers


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

*hobby*



Garry Spight said:


> I have had pics of mine stripped of cause I have had a dodo detailer logo on mine no number or anything. people can now see he is a detailer or valeter and pm for work so there is no need for a number is there


Hiya mate, im not trying to advertise at all. I understand the rules on here and am not going to try and get round them. To be honest im a fully qualified loading shovel and heavy plant operator in a quarry and detailing is a hobby not a business. I have the AG sticker on so i dont look like a pikey in an unmarked white van. Where im from in the countryside a van with no markings on raises eyebrows. Appreciate everyones comments on this though.:thumb:


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> here Garry....you "dropped" your dummy......


No just makes it unfair for paying people or people considering paying for membership


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

anybody who does any work on here can be PM'ed for work though. bit of a tough one to regulate.

Maybe your thread was pulled rather too quickly but that is a decision the Mods have to make and at times even they are wrong. Just because you are unhappy with your apparent 'injustice' don't ruin everyone elses fun.


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

My thread was only brought to light by someone on the forum who also thought it was unfair on paying members not the mods


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

if you want to show a garage off show it with a car in it or better still no car so people can see it


----------



## billybob9351 (Feb 14, 2008)

if he was advertising then surely AG would have something to say as its illegal to try to affiliate yourself with them


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

billybob9351 said:


> if he was advertising then surely AG would have something to say as its illegal to try to affiliate yourself with them


Is it? I was under the impression if your trained at AG you are welcome to advertise them on your van. Maybe check yourself but this was the case last time I checked


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

*AG rep*



billybob9351 said:


> if he was advertising then surely AG would have something to say as its illegal to try to affiliate yourself with them


My local AG rep gave me those stickers to put on my van. Its no different to a boy racer covering his car with K&n stickers or nos etc. If its causing trouble then the mods can happily delete to save any problems.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Stop moaning on this guys thread, it's a van with an AG sticker on ffs.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Garry Spight said:


> well its up to the mods> but if i was to have pics pulled from my write ups cause of a DAD logo in a reflection i dont see it is fair for others to show they are detailers


But if we are going right in to it, then you stating your "VAN" has a "DAD" sticker on it and by keep repeating the fact, you could be classed as advertising you the fact you do it as a profession and with your location in your profile you could be PMed for work.............

Not trying to single you out or start a row, just point out the fact its not as black and white as you paint it.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

if you buy there products you can buy there stickers


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Ive adjusted my picture now so everyone should be happy.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

where abouts are you, you could detail a few of my cars in the near future?




























only jokin :lol::thumb:


----------



## ae82mad (May 7, 2009)

Hahaha,nice one :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

With the tragic news of what's happened to one of 'our own' today, it does kind of put this sort of petty squabbling into perspective don't you all think?

To be perfectly blunt, in light of this event I'm in neither the mood or frame of mind to be dealing with stuff like this tonight. 

I'll come back and address anything that requires it tomorrow, but in the meantime, just carry on discussing the OP's original topic please.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

why whats happend


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

^^

Read the sad news thread dude.

Viper, thanks as this was getting on my ****


----------

